# Female violin! :)



## beginner entomologist (Jan 17, 2010)

I've been worrying about these guys since day 1.  As I know that they can be fairly difficult to keep. Well, yesterday morning I woke up to find that my subadult female shed her skin! and boy is she beautiful!

I guess my question is: If I haven't been properly taking care of them, something would have probably gone wrong by now? Is that correct? I just want to stop worrying about them, and just enjoy them.

Thanks


----------



## revmdn (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats, and that sounds about right to me.


----------



## tier (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi

Congratulations



> If I haven't been properly taking care of them, something would have probably gone wrong by now? Is that correct?


Concerning "keeping": Yes, seems so. As long as she will start to eat again.

Concerning "breeding": No, not necessarily.

regards and good luck


----------



## beginner entomologist (Jan 17, 2010)

tier said:


> Concerning "breeding": No, not necessarily.


Well, my only problem with breeding is that I have to get the temp. up a little and my male has to shed.


----------



## tier (Jan 17, 2010)

If you have a fresh adult female and the male is subadult already, don't worry about the timing. Your timing is very good.

Good luck, as I said.


----------



## beginner entomologist (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats. So far I find them to be very easy to keep. You're doing it right.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats. Wait until the male is at least 2 weeks old. They will not mate unless it is hot (100F). If they have the right conditions, I dont find mating them very difficult.


----------



## beginner entomologist (Jan 17, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> Congrats. Wait until the male is at least 2 weeks old. They will not mate unless it is hot (100F). If they have the right conditions, I dont find mating them very difficult.


How can I get a ten gallon aquarium up to 100F? I currently have a desk lamp on the tank and that only keeps the tank between 75-80. Do I need a heat lamp?


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2010)

beginner entomologist said:


> How can I get a ten gallon aquarium up to 100F? I currently have a desk lamp on the tank and that only keeps the tank between 75-80. Do I need a heat lamp?


Are you sure on those temps. I have a lamp over a net cage and I have 100+. It should be very easy to get an aquarium of that size to 100. Try a higher wattage bulb. I am using a 25 w halogen.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 17, 2010)

beginner entomologist said:


> How can I get a ten gallon aquarium up to 100F? I currently have a desk lamp on the tank and that only keeps the tank between 75-80. Do I need a heat lamp?


All you need is 1-2 60Watt lights. Put them a half inch away from the cage (on top). They will congregate around the lights.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 19, 2010)

beginner entomologist said:


> I've been worrying about these guys since day 1.  As I know that they can be fairly difficult to keep. Well, yesterday morning I woke up to find that my subadult female shed her skin! and boy is she beautiful! Thanks


is it the one that has injury on one leg?


beginner entomologist said:


> How can I get a ten gallon aquarium up to 100F? I currently have a desk lamp on the tank and that only keeps the tank between 75-80. Do I need a heat lamp?


 for 10 gal tank it can get to 100F very fast with 60W, the glass will be burning hot too. Depending on the ambient temperature in your enclosure, you could adjust the distance and wattage to achieve the require temperature. A thermometer would be handy.


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 19, 2010)

A few books about reptiles will tell you how to kep humidity and tempature up.


----------



## beginner entomologist (Jan 27, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> is it the one that has injury on one leg?


No, it's the other female you sent me. The one with the injured leg isn't doing too well, it seems very week and it can't move it's leg.  I'm hoping it sheds alright.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 27, 2010)

beginner entomologist said:


> No, it's the other female you sent me. The one with the injured leg isn't doing too well, it seems very week and it can't move it's leg.  I'm hoping it sheds alright.


 Ok, best of luck with the other female, mantis tends to take longer time to molt when injured, let hope she will molt out alright too.


----------

